# Modern Arnis Seminar Schedule Links



## Guro Harold (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Please use this list to locate opportunities to train in Modern Arnis.

This is not a complete list and currently does not cover events and organizations outside the US.

Please information as needed

Thanks,

Palusut



IMAF, Inc
--------------
http://www.modernarnis.net/event/event.shtml


World Modern Arnis Alliance
-------------------------------------------
http://www.wmarnis.com/wmaaevents.html


MARPPIO
--------------
http://www.modernarnis.com/Seminar_schedule.htm


IMAF (Jeff Delany)
----------------------------
http://www.professorpresas.com/events.htm


World Modern Arnis Coalition and Natural Spirit INT'L
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.kellyworden.com/home/seminar.html


Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's FCS-Kali
------------------------------------------------
http://fcskali.tripod.com/filipinocombatsystems/id5.html


The Hochheim Group
--------------------------------
http://www.hockscqc.com/seminars/index.htm


----------

